# Nissan HB Engine



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

Im new to the site.. I just bought a 1991 Nissan HB off CL for 800 bucks. Trucks looks great I will post some pics when I get a chance. I know it has a blown head gasket. I been looking into replacing it but I cant make up my mind weather or not to get it rebuilt or not. Im looking for some opinions on how these motors hold up. I dont want to do the heads and 6 months later the lower end goes out. The Truck is listed below



1991 Nissan HB SE
159,000 miles 
3.0 V6
4x4 31.10.5X15
5 Speed


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

if the engine did not get water in the oil then just do the affected bank..


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

there is water on the dipstick.. Im making the assumption that its the gasket


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

pretty truck..

be on the look out for a pathy that has a rusted frame yet has a good engine...


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

cool will do, Yeah I love the HB been wanting one for a long time, I just got back from Iraq and had a few extra bucks and I couldnt turn down that truck.


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

I have the same truck, but in black. I also have the same problem. I let it get hot and warped the passenger side head. It's not bad..... it only leaks in the winter when extreme cold shrinks the gasket.

Well, they don't recommend re-surfacing the head ( it being aluminum). A blank head is $700 and using the cam and valves with 244,000 miles on them didn't make sense. I got a special order re-built VG30e for $3,000. We ordered it Tuesday and I'm having my local mechanic put it in after I get back from a road trip to Texas. I think it's a pretty sound investment in an awesome truck.


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

Im pulling the head off tomorrow (finally got day off one of my jobs) but I will see what the machine shop says after they pressure test it for cracks and to see if it is warped. I got a quote for 1560 to get the motor rebuilt. So Im not sure what my plans are yet. Where are you going at in TX? Im down in San antonio


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

Also What kind of gears do these trucks have in them?


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

I got you beat on the purchase price, though. I got mine from my little brother for $1.


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

I cant see the pic, I'm at work right now (goverment computer) photobucket pics wont show, but I will check it out when I get home.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

that is a good looking truck but that is way too much money to spend on a 20 yo truck..

i can find that engine everyday for less than 1k dollars..


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

zanegrey said:


> that is a good looking truck but that is wat too much money to spend on a 20 yo truck..
> 
> i can find that engine everyday for less than 1k dollars..


Let me know ...LOL


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check this out....3.0 nissan engine,,,,PATHFINDER


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

No, that's MY truck and she's worth it. I just put $630 worth of rubber on her, lol. I don't think $3,000 for a warrantied 5 year 50,000 mile engine is too much. Since the frontier just doesn't compare to the hardbody, I might as well get it painted and make it last forever.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

87 nissan pathfinder


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

So the pathfinder has the same motor as the hardbody from what years?


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh, and I'm driving to Austin.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

Mud Truck Only


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

1997 Nissian Pathfinder 4 Wheel Drive


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

1996 Nissan Pathfinder 4X4 - MUST SELL!!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

nissan pathfinder


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

92 pathfinder 4x4


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

there isnt to many of them on CL in san antonio,


Cool got family in Austin? I go there every now and them about a 45 minute ride


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

shall i go on...

generally 87 to 89 
then 90 to 95 then 96 and 97


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

thanks, I guess i need to expand my search area


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

b4 spending that much money on it inspect the frame for rust..

check it front to rear...


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i can buy that exact same truck for under 2k dollars..again everyday...


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

That lil 91 i bought was rust free besides the exhaust.


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

99 nissan frontier v6 4x4

will this work?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

not a drop in and bolt up swap but n e thing can be done..


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

took the heads off today head gaskets were shot, getting them rebuilt and going to change all the gaskets out on the top end and give it a shot. Ive never pulled heads before, but after doing it 6 hrs. I felt good that i saved some cash and learned somthing new. Now the tricky party is going to be getting them back in. Anyone ever do E-fan swap on these trucks?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

make sure u check the short block for square surface ..

and consider changing out the knock sensor while u r there..

electric fan upgrades are not the hard to do and there are many write ups on the subject..


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

oh yea pretty...


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks I will do that

Here is a pic of it sitting off the trailer before i bought it, I want to crank the T-bars a little to even it out


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

clear and clean oil passages ..


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

Im pulling the block out and replacing the clutch while im at in, going to take the block to the machine shop and let them clean it up and see if it needs rebuilding. Figure what the hell i already have it this far down might as well do it all. Anybody got any tricks on getting the motor out. I read it was a PITA becasue of the deep oil pan.


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

Went ahead and pulled the rest of the motor today, I am going to replace the oil pump and the water pump while it is off along with the rear main seal, clean the oil pan, replace the gasket, clean the block and by the time i am done with that my heads should be back from the shop. Here are a few pics. BTW everywhere i read people were saying you had to drop the front crossmember to get the motor out, it prob would of went easier but a couple jacks on the truck and tranny and the cherry picker it popped right out. Here are some pics.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

u disassembled the engine but when you put it back in it will prolly be whole..

it will not just pop back in...


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

I can believe it, the oil pan is what gets in the way, I will prob drop the axle when i got to re install, I just didnt want to have to do it twice, HOA would have a fit if i left it sitting there with the axle droped.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

update us please...


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

4 hrs,2 trips to advance, 3 harmonic balance pullers and 2 gear pullers later oh a 12pack I finally got the harmonic balance and the timing gear off. But after that it wasnt to bad i got the oil pump and the water pump off. I have new oil pump and water pump for it btw. I started to put the oil pump on and the the seal for the crank shaft on the oil pump messed up, so I called it a night. I am about to go get my heads from the shop and get a new seal.

My goal for today is to put oil pump, water pump, oil pan, harmonic balance, thermostat and the heads back on. If I get time i will mess with the timing belt. I also bought a new belt for it just to play it safe. I got someone that has the same truck, that is going to let me look at it hood to hood when i put my motor back in so i can make sure im doing it right.


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

Water pump and oil pump off (PITA)












New water pump and oil pump on 















Got the clutch put on










Waiting for my heads to be finished, had to get a lifter replaced so they should be ready tomorrow.


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

Got the heads back today, know im building up the courage to put them back on along with the timing


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

very nice, you will have a brand new ride after all this


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks, Im looking forward to driving this truck, I might sell my F-150 and just keep this truck for a while. maybe 4" lift and 33s. The money i make off my 150 i can really mod this truck up.


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

Not sure about the power and perf of this motor yet.


I got the heads back on it today, the machine shop lost some of my head bolts washers so i had to make another trip to the junkyard to get one. I see a 240sx with a E-fan I might grab.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the valve ginders gasket set should have had new head bolts in it..

you need new head bolts .. they are designed to stretch...


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

So my issue today is:

The motor is at TDC but not all the white timing marks are lining up like they suppose to? I cant figure it out I read somewhere that this is common with the VG30. I counted the teeth and everything matches.


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

So I think i got everything lined up today. Got to go back to work tomorrow but the day after i may try to drop it in.


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

So the motor is ready to drop in but i cant get the pilot bearing out and no stores have the tools for it. So Im trying to figure a way to get it out


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

I've heard that using a grease gun works, never tried it though.


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

I will give it a shot, Im tired of messing with it.


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

Still trying to get the pilot bushing out here is a pic


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

are you talking about the brass bushing just inside the center hole of the rear crank ??

that is a very pretty engine...


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Great thread JP8. keep it up.


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah It was a little bushing, I finally got it out then i broke the new one trying to get it back in. Finally Located another one at the Nissan stealership for 4.00 each, so i grabbed 2 just incase. Anyways the motor is back in now Just have to hook everything back up.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

give me a woody...

look at all that sunshine..

all we have here is ice and cold..

where are you ??


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

San Antonio, TX was a nice day today think in the 60s


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

in the teens here today..colder tomorrow..

i was stationed at ft sam houston ..but that was some time ago..


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

cool, I have been stationed at lackland for 4 yrs now .


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

well all that is left to do is one motor mount bolt in (wont catch the thread) and I have to still put the radiatior and fans back on but going to wait until i know the motor cranks just incase i have to mess with the timing. But It is cold today so I havnet got much done. This project is taken me longer than expected, but I do work two jobs and have a wife and kid so it is one of them "find times" to mess with it projects. But hopefully it will be running by this weekend. Becasue I sold my F-150 and bought a Roush and I need a truck.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i have found that it is best to leave all the motor mount bolts loose until all are in..

that is all the bolts ...this gives you wiggle room..


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

yeah i should of did that but I jacked the motor and tranny up a inch and it gave me play but the dang bolt just wont catch for some reason. Im about to do some custom work on it and put a bolt with a lock nut on it lol. I am going to keep messing with it, maybe i can get it eventually


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

also if you can raise it up from the top and center...

it is in the teens here today and just about 5 inches of snow...


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

thanks, I guess i shouldnt complain it is in the 30-40s here but windy


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

7 inches of snow now.. and here comes the low teens...


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

We had 6 inches of snow on Tuesday. It's been between -9 and 17 all week. I dropped off my truck on Monday and got it back yesterday afternoon. My mechanic swapped out the old engine (246,393 miles) for the re-built. He put in new... spark plugs, dist. cap, rotor, air filter, fuel filter, a/c belt, alt. belt, p.s. belt, new clutch set, thermostat, oil pressure switch, upper, lower and by-pass coolant hoses, 2 manifold studs, all the gaskets. Then he adjusted the torsion bar on the driver side... to level up the front end, and did a 4 wheel alignment. I got a 2 year unlimited mileage warranty and omg it's like a brand new truck. I no longer have that rough spot between 2600 and 3000 rpm. I don't hear that ticking sound from the passenger side head while it's warming up. And most importantly... the passenger side head gasket no longer leaves a stain on my driveway during cold weather.


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

I did all the above to my motor except change out the dist cap and the oil pressure switch. I tried to crank it but it just slowly turns over. I have tried two different batteries and a jumper


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

I pulled the starter and everything passed. Im trying to figure out why the motor will only turn over one or two times real slow then quit. Any ideals? Bad ground?

-I have tried new battery, jumpers, cables,


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

just checking ..you really did not do n e thing to the short block correct??

this could be compression at the wrong time . so check and recheck timing.
try squirting some oil down the spark plug holes and rotating the engine by hand..

did you rotate the cam in the heads to see if they were turning w/o binding ?

check all belts to see if they are too tight..


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

I could turn the motor by hand at the flywheel before i put it back it, all the timing marks were lined up etc. No binding

-Got the starter tested again, it passsed but started to smoke so i bought a new one, I just installed the new one and still a no go, just get clicking when it trys to turn over

-I have checked the grounds, new battery, etc.???????????????????????????????????????/


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

it is binding somewhere ..it must be in the heads..

you may have to pull the timing belt back off and check the cams for binding...


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

Just moved a ground wire from the chassie to the block (where it belonged) and the starter worked. now I got to get it to crank.

-motor is turning freely with not binding


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i am glad i was wrong..

u never know when the brain damage is going to kick in...


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

Im glad you were wrong to. LOL I would hate to have to pull the heads off again because of a bent valve. Im going to mess with the timing in the morning, Im not getting fire to the number one cylinder. So I will troubleshoot more in the am


----------



## Pat D. (Jan 12, 2010)

JP8 said:


> Im glad you were wrong to. LOL I would hate to have to pull the heads off again because of a bent valve. Im going to mess with the timing in the morning, Im not getting fire to the number one cylinder. So I will troubleshoot more in the am


For future reference, the starter relay located on the pass. side inner fender, when it fails, you will get a clicking sound and no crank. Drove me nuts for a while 'til I figured it out, removed the starter and it worked fine on the bench, finally got to the relay.

HvYMtL- what exactly did your mechanic do when he did the 4 wheel alignment? Not a whole lot of adjustment on the rear wheels, methinks. I had an alignment shop try to charge me for a 4 wheel alignment on a front wheel drive vehicle with a solid rear axle, all I had to do was ask them to show me the adjustments they did to the rear, and a whole lot of backpedaling occured. The only way to adjust caster/camber/toe on a solid axle is to put it in a press and bend it. I'd like to see that on a hard body truck.
Pat D.


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

got an update for us??


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nothing yet, got a few more pieces put back together, the exhaust hooked back up to the manifolds. the A/C hooked back up. I havent got it to crank yet. I dont wanna put the whole radiator and fans back on until i know the truck will start.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

r u not getting spark to all or just number one ??


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

I havent messed with it enough to tell. my neighbor was messing with it while i was turning the key and said there was no spark to the number one cylinder. I know it is gettting some sort because i can hear it an smell it. (had open headers) but I am going to check the spark on all them wheni get time.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

have u been to the alamo??


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

About a 100 times, eveytime someone comes down to visit they want to go there. I also work transportaion and when the base has visitors they wanna go there.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

and the river walk in san antonio...


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

same for the river walk been there tons of times.



Got a new ignition coil and still a no go I am getting fuel and spark, just wont crank. I kinda wanna use starter fluid but I dont wann ruin my seals.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

in the early 80 we went to the river walk and i brought everclear ..

we got in one of those little boats and gots so drunk we turned it over in the water..

they hospitalized everyone but me a day later because the got dysentary from getting the water in there mouth..

i fell into the water as well but i am a trained soldier and kept my mouth shut..

good times...


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounds like hell of a time...LOL



For the nissan: Still no start, Its getting spark and fuel im just not getting it to carnk.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

did u prime the oil pump ?

did u reconfirm timing?


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

So sorry to not see this running! It seemed like a very good build? Any progress or still having trouble cranking, sorry I'm no help with nissan engines


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

I primed the oil pump the best I could. I gotta recheck timing again. If it aint running by tomorrow im going to have a shop take a look at it. I got everything where it goes. Even went to the junkyard a few times just to look at trucks to verify everything. It has to be something with timing,

I primed my oil pump by turning the motor over for 30 seconds without the fuel or dizzy relays in. I guess that did the job.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check compression...


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

is there any other way to prime oil pump?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

pack the pump with petroleum jelly to prime it...


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

what about if the cover is already back on, I dont wanna pull that harmonic balance back off lol.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

pull a or both valve cover to see if you are pumping oil..


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

no oil in the filter...


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

try filling the oil filter but i think you are going to have to go back and prime the pump and hope you have not messed anything up..


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i did hear once about a guy who 4got 2 prime his vg30 ..

so he removed the oil pressure reg screw and components and squirted oil while cranking the engine..i imagine he removed the spark plug wire to the coil so the engine would not start and filled the oil filter the best he could..

i do not klnow how he squirted oil in the regulator hole but maybe you could get a hose that fits in it and then use a funnel with a long tube and pour it in while cranking engine..

i will look for the post but it was a long time ago...


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

Well the heads are messed up, couple bent valves, broke a cam, etc. Im going to either sale the truck as is or get new heads rebuilt. I dont know what i wanna do. Im thinking about finding a used motor for it. BTW the oild wasnt getting through the motor. Im so frustrated with the truck. I dont wanna sell it but dont wanna go through the trouble of fixing it again.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

are you kidding??


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

I wish I was. I put the cam sprockets on backwards. They were labeled Left and right but i guess it is left and right from the drivers seat. So..... I dont know what im going to do with it now...


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i can find engines here for 300 dollars or so but i do have a contact in texas that may able to find you one closer..

think it over ..


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

PM me if you can find one, I really wanna get it going, but im looking at right now, New timing belt, new cam, new valves on both heads. I have only pulled one head no telling what could be wrong with the other one...


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i do have them here right now but shipping would be cost prohibitive..

i am waiting for my contact in texas to get back to me ..

if he has an engine i will forward his info to you...


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks !!!!


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

will the motor out of a nissna pathfiner 94 work? I found one for 300 bucks out of one that rolled one time, a wrecker company is selling the truck to get his money back from the tow. He said i can start the truck and drive it.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

yes..86.5 to 97 as long as it is a vg30e

check your pm..


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks! PM sent


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

1)how do i do a compression test 2)what numbers am i looking for? Thanks!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

it is a moot point now.. if the valve is bent and a cam is broke ..

the combustion chambers will show little to no integrity..


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

I wanna do it on this motor that i found in the pathy


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i do not see the point if it starts..

you should check its codes and run the engine long enough for it to come to operating temp..all the while listening to it..

check for leaks ,miss and or overheating..

check oil for water and water for oil..

you check the compression with a compression checking tool..

it is screwed into the spark plug holes one at a time and then crank the engine..

you want the numbers to be over 100 and consistant..

the actual numbers will be higher 125 or 150 but you want them to be consistant..

i think you are going to make your self look foolish for asking them to do a compression check on a running engine..

if the engine is running and does not miss ,that is the best compression check there is..

all this is ofcoarse my opinion...


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

one more thing ...
by all means drive it...


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

I will do that, I guess im going to see it monday morning, hell if it drives and i can get it for 250. Im doing it, I have so far 5 bent valves a cracked cam. So im almost looking at that in the heads. I sold my roush so gotta get the nissan running, Im going to DD it for a few months until I pick up another car


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

we are buddies, correct??

cause i hope you are not a helicoptor or jet engine mechanic ..


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

LOL, no I work transporation, Drive 18 wheelers,wreckers, any heavy equipment.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i do not drive big riggs but i did stay at a holiday inn express last nite... so....


----------



## mezerr (Jul 8, 2009)

Not that it really matters.. as the damage is done. 

But.., aren't he left and right cam sprockets exactly the same? Yes, they are labeled R3, and L3. But the timing dot, and the orientation of them are the same. So putting a left side sprocket, on the right side shouldn't make any difference.

So that leads me to think there was a different issue? Timing dots not lined up? Belt slipped?

Correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

there are so many things wrong with that post that if i were to say what i think they would ban me from this site...


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

Pat D.;1299064
HvYMtL- what exactly did your mechanic do when he did the 4 wheel alignment? Not a whole lot of adjustment on the rear wheels said:


> The only thing involved in the 4 wheel alignment is the tracking behind the front wheels. If it's "dogtracking" you loosen the U-bolt on one side and tap it forward or back to bring it on track. Follow any Dodge 4x4 from '93 up and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

JP8 said:


> Well the heads are messed up, couple bent valves, broke a cam, etc. Im going to either sale the truck as is or get new heads rebuilt. I dont know what i wanna do. Im thinking about finding a used motor for it. BTW the oild wasnt getting through the motor. Im so frustrated with the truck. I dont wanna sell it but dont wanna go through the trouble of fixing it again.


Well... This is why I pay a mechanic, but surely it's salvagable.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

there is NO mystery to what damaged occured..

one or both banks was out of time ..

when cranked the first few times vavles bent and or stuck.

then with a new bat (plus new t-set) and some aggressive and prolonged cranking 

the cam broke..

the oil pump not being primed (at that point )made no difference..


i had wanted to post an advisory on this because being a trained mechanic is not easy ..


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

zanegrey said:


> there is NO mystery to what damaged occured..
> 
> one or both banks was out of time ..
> 
> ...


you can lead a..... ...drink


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

with a" twist" you can make a horse tap dance and salute...


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

aaah, but the lemon only comes after the salt and the Tequila


----------



## mezerr (Jul 8, 2009)

zanegrey said:


> there is NO mystery to what damaged occured..
> 
> one or both banks was out of time ..
> 
> ...


There is no mystery what damage occurred. That's obvious.

My whole point of my post, was to let the OP know that getting the sprockets mixed up was not the cause of his problems. My post was designed in case he wanted to know what caused the damage, so he could know for next time. I'm just steering him in a different direction, in case he wanted to know the exact cause.

I suggest you retract your post on the previous page.


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

let me try that again

:wtf: Have we all been reading the same thread?


----------



## mezerr (Jul 8, 2009)

CalHvyMetl said:


> QUOTE=mezerr;1300944]There is no mystery what damage occurred. That's obvious.
> 
> My whole point of my post, was to let the OP know that getting the sprockets mixed up was not the cause of his problems. My post was designed in case he wanted to know what caused the damage, so he could know for next time. I'm just steering him in a different direction, in case he wanted to know the exact cause.
> 
> ...


I don't get it. Whats your point?


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

mezerr said:


> There is no mystery what damage occurred. That's obvious.
> 
> My whole point of my post, was to let the OP know that getting the sprockets mixed up was not the cause of his problems. My post was designed in case he wanted to know what caused the damage, so he could know for next time. I'm just steering him in a different direction, in case he wanted to know the exact cause.
> 
> I suggest you retract your post on the previous page.


 Dude, have you been reading zane's advice throughout this thread?


----------



## mezerr (Jul 8, 2009)

CalHvyMetl said:


> Dude, have you been reading zane's advice throughout this thread?


Yes. I've read the whole thread.

Did you read zane's reply to my original post?



zanegrey said:


> there are so many things wrong with that post that if i were to say what i think they would ban me from this site...


I'm replying to this post. Zane thinks my post was WAAAAY out of line, and it wasn't.


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

You'll have to excuse the man. when he was talking sense he was ignored. When he resorted to sarcastic wit in an effort to preserve sanity, he was taken seriously. It's basically just a chat room, no harm intended.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

a twist is a tool used by horse handlers..

it is basically a broom handle cut to about a foot in length.

it has a leather boot strap encircled in one end.

the strap is then put around the horses ear or lip and twisted (i mean severly twisted) to encourage the horse to cooperate..


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

OMG, I just realized I started a reply with Dude. I'm sorry I had been drinking that night.


----------

